
Show HN: Juto – makes mobile apps for businesses in 15 minutes - cunneen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1EDEKmDfrs
======
cunneen
Founder here. I built Juto so that people who want a mobile app for their
business can easily get it done themselves.

I've been running an app development agency, and occasionally we'd be asked to
build a simple, dedicated app to manage information capture and workflows.
These varied in purpose: one was to monitor rare birds, one was a health &
safety app for a landscaping firm, another was data capture for a medical
clinical trial.

We've piloted the system (self-built dedicated mobile apps) at a few companies
in the road freight and construction industries, and built most of their
feedback into it.

I'm still coming to grips with how to market this, so any advice is welcome.
The best approach so far (which is showing some momentum) seems to be showing
it to channel partners who already have vendor relationships with the small-
to-medium businesses who would most likely use this.

As a launch special I'm offering a code that will get your business' app into
the app stores for a $1 submission fee (and a 14-day free trial for a
subscription). Use this code at checkout if you're keen : EPWH-TFF8-UXMN-J6MQ
. Valid for the next few days, until I remember to turn it off.

The website is [https://ju.to](https://ju.to) .

